# New in Al Ain



## Dr. Khan

Hi, I am new here in Al Ain. Lived 4 years in Abu Dhabi. Al Ain is good place to live but very limited social life. I am looking for someone to hangout. I am 31 Male !

Anyone Interested to spend good and quality of time. *******


----------

